

How you got your first 100 paying users? - _toutouastro


======
147
Appsumo's got this website full of stories of how people got their first 3
customers. I think that first step is much harder than going from 3 to a 100.

[http://www.howigotmyfirst3customers.com/](http://www.howigotmyfirst3customers.com/)

------
superasn
Create an amazing free trial and give them some real value. They will always
want more at the end of it.

------
zeynalov
some success stories about getting first users -
[http://vusal.me/handbook/](http://vusal.me/handbook/)

------
silentinteract
Find 100 people who want what you're offering enough to pay you. Find a need,
then offer a compelling solution.

~~~
_toutouastro
How do you find 100 people with the same need ?

------
konradbase
pay them to pay u

